# *** Imprimante HP Photosmart C7180 ***



## souliman (27 Janvier 2007)

*BONJOUR et BIENVENUE*


Pour tout ce qui est en rapport avec l'imprimante *HP Photosmart C7180* sur Mac, ça se passe ici...


Merci d'avance pour votre contribution à cette discussion !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2007)

certes, mais quelle est la question?


----------



## claudius (4 Avril 2007)

Bonjour

Je vais changer d'imprimante, je me dirige vers un tout en un, l'HP Photosmart série C7180 a retenu mon attention.

Je veux graver des CD et DVD sur des DVD printables, HP parle de tatouage HP. Donc est-il possible de graver les DVD printable avec la Photosmart C7180.

Pour le reste un des colistier a-t-il pu l'utiliser avec un mac (10.4) sans problème (j'ai connu quelques soucis avec un des premier tout en un HP)

Merci de vous lire

Amicalement


----------



## souliman (4 Avril 2007)

claudius a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je vais changer d'imprimante, je me dirige vers un tout en un, l'HP Photosmart série C7180 a retenu mon attention.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

1)  les tatoos HP sont des sortes d'autocollants imprimables qu'il faudra ensuite coller sur les CD/DVD gravés,

     la HP C7180 n'a malheureusement pas de logements pour y insérer des CD/DVD imprimables;

2)  je possède la HP C7180 et je suis sous Mac OS 10.4.9 : aucun soucis, que ce soit pour l'impression, la scannerisation, ou encore la télécopie (d'un document sur la vitre ou depuis le Mac),

     je l'utilise en Wifi via le routeur intégré à ma freebox.


----------



## MaamuT (11 Novembre 2007)

Salut,

Je suis l'heureux possesseur de cette imprimante et j'en suis globalement satisfait à quelques détails près.

Le premier, c'est qu'elle perd régulièrement le Ouifi, je suis alors obligé de l'éteindre et de la rallumer pour qu'elle revienne.

Ensuite, je l'ai installée normalement en passant par le pilote bonjour et, alors qu'OS X ou les logiciels me la montre comme active et reconnue, l'impression ne se lance pas, la barre de progression mouline dans le vide seule solution, réinstaller l'imprimante. Cette méthode à l'avantage de donner un coup de fouet à l'installe d'avant, je me retrouve donc à force avec une liste sans fin d'imprimantes, que je fais évoluer en en installant une nouvelle chaque fois que les anciennes se perdent pour les retrouver juste après

Là, je teste le pilote via IP, en espérant qu'elle ne se perde plus

On continue, je suis régulièrement obligé de la sélectionner avec l'outil adéquate alors qu'elle apparaît déjà

En gros, OS X la voit tous le temps, mais en fait il ne la voit pas.

Mais alors là, depuis Leopard, je ne peu presque plus rien en faire via le Ouifi, l'OCR ne fonctionne plus, impossible de numériser depuis mon MacBook, ils ont du oublier de faire un pilote pour le fauve 

Sinon, cette bécane est d'une rapidité et d'une qualité sympathique, les photocopies sont tellement proches de la réalité qu'on les confonds, les impressions sont rapides, les scans sont très propres, hormis ces quelques détails négatifs, je ne m'en séparerais pour rien au monde.


----------



## JPhi (25 Mai 2008)

Je m'intéresse à cette imprimante qui n'est pourtant plus récente, mais chez HP c'est la seule dans ces prix qui permet aussi le scan de diapos. Vous confirmez ?
Quelqu'un peut-il me conseiller sur les cartouches 363 rechargeables (ça existe ?)
Merci


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Mai 2008)

JPhi a dit:


> Je m'intéresse à cette imprimante qui n'est pourtant plus récente, mais chez HP c'est la seule dans ces prix qui permet aussi le scan de diapos. Vous confirmez ?
> Quelqu'un peut-il me conseiller sur les cartouches 363 rechargeables (ça existe ?)
> Merci


Attention, cette imprimante est maintenant dans la catégorie "Produit interrompus".


Pour les diapositives, il faut se tourner vers un scanner ou la HP Photosmart série C8100.

Je ne saurais trop te conseiller de parcourir la partie photo de MacGeneration pour t'informer des limites de ce genre d'appareil concernant la numérisation de films et diapositives, les résultats et le temps investis dans ces opérations ne sont pas toujours d'un bon rapport. C'est peut-être pourquoi les fabricants d'imprimantes tout-en-un ne réservent cette fonction qu'à leurs modèles haut-de-gamme.

Les cartouches Vivera 363 sont équipées de puces. Mieux vaut oublier tout idée de recharge avec des encres différentes à moins de compromettre la survie de la machine.


----------



## JPhi (28 Mai 2008)

Pourtant sur le site HP (http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/fr/f...12715546-12715870.html?jumpid=reg_R1002_FRFR), la fonction numériser les diapos apparaît de la même manière... Est-ce une erreur ?
Quant aux encres compatibles ou cartouches rechargeables, quelqu'un a-t-il testé ?
Merci


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Mai 2008)

Je ne t'ai pas dit qu'elle ne faisait pas la numérisation de diapositives et films, j'ai moi-même une Photosmart 3210, même caisse et même fonction diapos et film ; je te signale que ce produit a été retiré par HP de son catalogue (très rapidement d'ailleurs) et que son soutien (les pilotes compatibles avec les évolutions d'OS X) est en sursis.

Aujourd'hui, au catalogue HP, seule la Série C8100 propose encore la fonction diapositive sur une Tout-en-un.

Pour l'encre, ma Photosmart fonctionne avec du 363 Vivera, exactement la même que ce modèle. Elles sont équipées de puces. Le système de gestion de l'encre est un des plus complexe qui soit (aspiration de l'encre pour économiser lors des phases d'entretien).

Achète cette imprimante si le coeur t'en dis, gave là d'encre bon marché, et la question de la compatibilité future des logiciels n'aura même pas besoin de se poser.


----------



## MaamuT (29 Mai 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> () ce produit a été retiré par HP de son catalogue (très rapidement d'ailleurs) et que son soutien (les pilotes compatibles avec les évolutions d'OS X) est en sursis.



Je reviens après quelques mois d'utilisation de ma C7180 et le seul soucis de suivi que j'ai constaté est celui du logiciel d'OCR qui ne fonctionne pas sous Leopard je suis ravis 

Pour le reste, c'est une très bonne machine qui fais ce qu'on lui demande, et en plus, elle le fais bien.

Bien entendu, il suffit de forcer un poil sur la résolution pour voir les limites de la bête, aussi bien en impression qu'en acquisition, mais pour une utilisation web ou familiale, elle est largement suffisante.

Quant aux cartouches, je ne prend que des HP Originales et je n'ai rien à en redire (normal hé banane, c'est des HP Originales)


----------



## JPhi (29 Mai 2008)

Pour l'OCR, on peut qd même en utiliser un autre ?
Pour les cartouches :
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160243886474&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160224099446&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006

Pas conseillé alors ? C'est dommage, elles sont jolies (et pas chères !)...

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## MaamuT (29 Mai 2008)

JPhi a dit:


> Pour l'OCR, on peut qd même en utiliser un autre ?



Je ne sais pas trop, déjà que je n'arrive pas à trouver où se trouve l'original d'Iris installé par HP


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Mai 2008)

MaamuT a dit:


> Je ne sais pas trop, déjà que je n'arrive pas à trouver où se trouve l'original d'Iris installé par HP


Ça je peux peut-être t'aider, j'ai eu le même problème avec ma 3210.  

Alors, à l'origine, le module OCR d'Iris se trouve dans /Library/Application Support/Hewlett-Packard/HP Scan Pro/DPE

Pendant longtemps, j'ai du utiliser le ScanPro et l'Iris DPE d'un scanner HP pour faire fonctionner correctement ma HP en UB. Problèmes résolus avec les derniers paquets logiciels d'HP.

Ici pour la C7180

Prendre de préférence la version 9.7.1 de février 2008 mais surtout désinstaller l'imprimante selon la procédure prévue et ensuite enlever à la main s'il reste des choses HP.
Personnellement, avec HP, je fais toujours le grand ménage et je réinstalle les drivers fournis avec Mac OS X depuis les DVD d'installation. Ensuite j'installe le nouveau paquet logiciel.


----------



## MaamuT (29 Mai 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pendant longtemps, j'ai du utiliser le ScanPro et l'Iris DPE d'un scanner HP pour faire fonctionner correctement ma HP en UB. Problèmes résolus avec les derniers paquets logiciels d'HP.
> 
> Ici pour la C7180
> 
> ...


Merci à toi, je note et je passe à l'action dès que j'ai deux minutes 



Moonwalker a dit:


> Ça je peux peut-être t'aider, j'ai eu le même problème avec ma 3210.
> 
> Alors, à l'origine, le module OCR d'Iris se trouve dans /Library/Application Support/Hewlett-Packard/HP Scan Pro/DPE



Je reconnais bien HP, un jour peut être comprendrais-je le rapport entre IRIS et DPE !!

Par contre, on change pas une habitude qui marche, tu te tape toujours un truc de 200Mo à prendre sur le net, ils sont gentils

Restons Zen


----------



## MaamuT (20 Février 2009)

Re lui

Je n'arrive pas à envoyer de fax depuis l'ordi

Diable !

L'outil de configuration fonctionne, j'ai même réussi à le test, l'imprimante à bien une tonalité, etc

Si j'essaye d'envoyer un fax depuis une appli, rien ne se produit

Dans la liste des imprimantes, elle apparaît avec un nom barbare qui ne correspond à rien !

Et quand je balance l'envoi, elle me répond qu'elle attend le modem "Waiting for modem to become available"

En gros, pour faxer un doc, faut d'abord l'imprimer et ensuite l'envoyer par la "vitre" !


----------



## MaamuT (10 Janvier 2010)

J'adore ce fil de discussion, j'ai vraiment pas l'impression (le comble sur ce sujet) d'être tout seul&#8230; 

Bon allé, je relance au cas ou l'initiateur et spécialiste se rappelle du coup de main qu'il avait proposé à l'époque 

J'ai deux trucs qui tournent en tâche de fond et je n'arrive pas à les tuer, enfin si, je les tue, mais ils reviennent régulièrement au boot suivant (même si je reboot rarement) :

hpusbmond
HPIO Trap Monitor (il me gonfle celui-là c'est dingue)

Normalement pour le deuxième, je devrais pouvoir le lui dire depuis les logiciels HP non ?

quant à hpusbmond, j'aimerais bien le virer une bonne fois pour toute, des idées ?


----------



## MaamuT (5 Janvier 2011)

UP !

Depuis aujourd'hui et sans que je ne puisse l'expliquer, mon scanner HP 7180 ne veux plus fonctionner, que ce soit depuis Aperçu, Transfert d'Image ou HP Scan Pro

Aperçu et Transfert d'iMage me répondent toujours le même message :

Échec de l'ouverture de session sur l'appareil

J'ai réinstallé les pilotes (recette proposée par le support HP), mais cela ne change rien.

Quant à HP Scan Pro, il me répond laconiquement qu'une erreur inconnue s'est produite avant de planter lamentablement.

Trois ans sans souci et là plus rien, trop cool


----------



## laet1978 (1 Février 2011)

MaamuT a dit:


> UP !
> 
> Depuis aujourd'hui et sans que je ne puisse l'expliquer, mon scanner HP 7180 ne veux plus fonctionner, que ce soit depuis Aperçu, Transfert d'Image ou HP Scan Pro
> 
> ...



j'ai exactement le meme problème et je m'enerve sur mon mac depuis hier en essay,y un peu tout ce qu'on trouve sur le net mais rien ne marche !
je peux imprimer , mais pas scanner et j'en ai vraiment besoin pour le taf 

quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider svp 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h42 ----------

bon comme souvent j'ai parlé un peu vite , j'ai enfin trouvé la solution mais j'avais pas faire un redemarage de mon ordi donc ça ne marchait pas , mais j'ai retenté après avoir écrit le message et ça marche je vous donne donc les liens qui m'ont aidé a résoudre ce problème .

http://www.smy.fr/apple/scanner-snow-leopard-10-6-imprimantes-hp-tout-en-un_205.html

voilà ;-)


----------

